# new members



## Deleted member 4053 (Dec 2, 2008)

I see we have a new member Hirohito from the far west, he
posted in winter tips for first post.

I would like to extend a warm welcome to him and any others I may have missed.

weez
Tony


----------



## sozucantparkere (Dec 4, 2008)

we are new members who have been wild camping for 2 years. we are in east sussex but love going up north when ever we are not working. i am from brighton but my husband is from north yorkshire. we have no regrets living in our van and love the lifestle.


----------



## messenger 2.5td (Dec 4, 2008)

*New members*

Welcome to the site love the username,being full timers you must have some tales to tell.What van do you have,any pitfalls in fulltiming?Andy.


----------



## cipro (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome  I am interested in the fact you work but no proper address sorry if to personal. In the distant future we are considering the Idea and the way the country is going could be sooner rather than later  What problems did you have that perhaps before you took for granted


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Dec 5, 2008)

we would love to full time but the address thing seems to stump us. work no probs as we work for agencies but its just an address oh bie the way welcome and enjoy


----------



## Biker Jeff (Dec 5, 2008)

I full timed for nearly two years, and just used my sisters address as a postal address. I would pick up my mail about once a month.


----------



## sozucantparkere (Dec 5, 2008)

thanks u lot . the address thing for us has been the only real problem for the last two years we just have to lie to the bank, ie we have a mad dog who eats all our mail, so can we pick it up direct.


----------



## sozucantparkere (Dec 7, 2008)

thanks everyone for the welcome we also have a good friend who lets us use their address .   we both work as carers and we have had our fair share of trouble from traffic wardens, who we leave in shallow graves up and down this lovely country of ours.


----------

